# CTS-V Differential



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone out there know what pumpkin is used in this car? I just read the conclusion of the long term test in R&T - They had some diff issues. Did a search and came up with not much.

Found it. It uses a Getrag 645 with 3.73:1 gears.

They seem to have their issues as well!! Maybe the LS2 is stronger than we think!


----------

